# Snails



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

I didn't know where to put this, but I just wanted to identify what type of snail this is, my mom got 5 snails, she kept the biggest for her goldfish tank, and I kept the two babies :-D. The tiniest one I couldn't get a picture of, but I think it might me a leopard type, but it doesn't look like a ramshorn.

This one has the same type of shell as the tiny one, but idk what type or pattern it is. They are still babies after all though. (sorry for bad quality)


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

They look alot like pond snails...


----------

